# Dufay earn is place above in heaven whit is godlike missa



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have them all, each time i would see one pop up i would by it, right now im listening to missa Sancti Jacobi( messe de Saint Jacob= mass of st Jacob), Dufay missa are always well done , work of art, never sounded similar easily noticable, for me at least, i hhave also: missa l'homme armé(of course any Dufay fan would pick this up first) doe to notoriarrrity of the work,

Dufay & the court of Savoy by Binchois consort too is quite good there all quite good to be honnest, another prime exemple would be the followinng missa's: puisque je vie or what about missa for ST anthony de Padua , missa ave regina, missa for St James the greater hmmm awesome stuuff(awesome is not a strong word enought to describe, the perfectionism of this man and his creativity for harmony ,

Missa de angelis on Bayard records stand above some of his missa i absolutly love the real full blown devotion of spirituuality of the work(soundzzzz like the work wwas composed by angels), this is telling, than finally missa Se la face Face ay pale (this one i find it decent , has always but not his utter best compared to affored mention missa.

So in tthe ennd Dufay eexcelled in masses , has speciaality, forcee majeure, greateness, refinement , simplicity but straight foward at the dawnnn of young renaissance.

:tiphat:


----------

